# Baptisms?



## py3ak (Aug 22, 2007)

I need to ask a favor. I am in Panama without access to my books and I can't get my Gramcord to do a morphological search, for some reason (no Windows timer is available, but I have no understanding of this error message). Could someone who has the software to do this easily run a quick check for me on the times that "baptism" appears in the plural in the LXX and NT and just paste the references in here?

Thanks!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone? I have no concordance equivalent in Panama since my Gramcord decided to misbehave....


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 22, 2007)

Ruben, I could only find one instance of "baptisms": Hebrews 6:2. That was using the AV text. 

I could not search the LXX because my cheap search engine doesn't do Greek. For that reason, I didn't try searching the Greek NT either.

I don't know if that helps.

Edit: Add two more I ran across: 2 Kings 5:14 in LXX and Hebrews 9:10 in Greek NT.

Not exhaustive, I'm sure.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, the cheap search engines I can access won't do either: and without my Gramcord I have zero LXX search access. I did my best to work around with Nave and Thompson, but it's not the same at all. I did find Hebrews 9:10 and Mark 7 also has an occurrence.


----------

